# Sunblock for oily skin?



## heyjudehere (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey everyone, I just joined the forum. I have oily skin and can't find any sunblock that isn't greasy and break me out. Can anyone recommend a good sunblock for oily and acne prone skin? Thanks in advance.


----------



## patsluv (Oct 28, 2006)

Shiseido SPF 55 lotion is not greasy and doesn't cause any breakout to me. It's a nice sunscreen and has a nice matte finish.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree with the Shiseido one and also Neutrogena has great sunblock that is not greasy.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a sunblock/sunscreen by Clinical Basic Skin Care, and you apply it lightly in a patting motion to damp skin. I have combo skin, and it works very well. Non-greasy and gives doesn't leave any shine.


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree on Shiseido. I have Clarins and Shiseido, but I like Shiseido better and I have oily skin. I find Clarins a bit greasy for me, but might be great for cold season though because my skin tends to get dry in winter.


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 30, 2006)

Neutrogena Age Defense SunBlock SPF 45--completely oil free and does not clog pores.Very light and dry texture, wonderful for oily/acne prone skin


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've heard the Shiseido ones are good for oily skin.


----------



## mowgli (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi - Neutrogena do a dry touch spf 45, light smell, and leaves your skin feeling dry...really nice to use..now if only i could get around to using it!!


----------

